# Is My Betta too aggressive?



## Veronica91 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would love to get a few albino corys for my tank, to keep my betta company and also to make it seem less empty... But I'm not sure if he'll be good with other fish or not... Is there anyway to tell? Or will I just have to try it and see how it goes?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

How big is your tank? You'll need at least 10 gallons to put cories in with your betta.


----------



## Veronica91 (Feb 8, 2010)

It's 6.6 gallons... But it's a bookshelf aquarium, so it's really long... Do I really need to upgrade to a 10 gallon?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Put your tank info in here..http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php it will tell you that a 6 gall is too small. Plus I believe corys need to be in groups of at least 3 or more.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, Cories need to be in groups of at least 3 because they`re shoaling fish.

If you`re looking for tank buddies, you can put in a few Ghost Shrimp, a snail, or a pair of african dwarf frogs. Those are suitable tanksmates for 6.6 gallons.


----------



## Veronica91 (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought about African Dwarf Frogs... Hmmm... Maybe.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

African frogs are waaay fun and there super smart. I feed mine with a turkey baster and it will look right at the thing and know its feeding time and only takes the food when he smells the worms coming out. I love him he's super fun


----------



## Veronica91 (Feb 8, 2010)

I decided to upgrade to a 10 gallon. Got 3 albino cory cats while I was at it! My betta, Fiyero, loves them already it seems!


----------

